# Don't dump out those minnows.



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I was walking around Prague the other day and came across this Thia foot massage place. There were people with there feet in a aquarium, and the fish were cleaning there feet. I have heard of this but never saw it for myself. So next time you have some left over minnows, you might want to save them.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I do that in the river


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My Dad used to talk about "red horse" minnows in the creek where he lived. Back in that day boils were common and he said the minnows would clean them out. Probably an extinct species today. He lived on Sandy creek near Sheridan Texas.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I have psoriasis pretty bad and those minnows are great for that...problem is that I beleive that is illegal in Texas.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Definitely illegal here

http://www.permacultureproject.com/fish-pedicures-illegal-in-texas-important-news/

"The second largest state that is located in southwestern United States on the Gulf of Mexico- Texas has prominently restricted fish pedicure in the state. Those who enjoy fish pedicure are now banned by Texas Department of licensing and regulation.
The nibbling fish were used to do pedicure as these remove dead skin cells of feet. For is practiced on pay basis, but now after the strict order no longer fish pedicure will be seen.
This is banned for safety concerns, one of the Spokeswomen Susan Stanford said giving clearance to the issue. She said that practicing nibbling fishing for pedicure can cause infection using same fish to clean the skin of number of customers.
This is seriously related to health and infection that may be transmitted from one customer to another. The also claims at the foot bath and holding tanks that are place to live in for fish can not be cleaned properly and so can not be disinfected."


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

It can't be illegal to sit in the river and let the minnows nibble right? They're just saying you can't do it commercially for profit because of Health reasons correct?
I ordered some RC car parts one time, and they came from California I guess. They were just small plastic parts, that's it. There was a big sticker on it that read: "THIS PRODUCT IS KNOWN TO CAUSE CANCER IN THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA." ***? Plastic? Maybe making it but you're not going to get cancer from handling plastic parts. Before you know it, BREATHING is going to be known to cause cancer in CA. "Yeah, breathing is unhealthy, don't do that anymore. We need to make it illegal." 
End rant.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

WRsteveX said:


> It can't be illegal to sit in the river and let the minnows nibble right? They're just saying you can't do it commercially for profit because of Health reasons correct?
> I ordered some RC car parts one time, and they came from California I guess. They were just small plastic parts, that's it. There was a big sticker on it that read: "THIS PRODUCT IS KNOWN TO CAUSE CANCER IN THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA." ***? Plastic? Maybe making it but you're not going to get cancer from handling plastic parts. Before you know it, BREATHING is going to be known to cause cancer in CA. "Yeah, breathing is unhealthy, don't do that anymore. We need to make it illegal."
> End rant.


Lead based paint?

Im sure its not illegal to sit in the water and let fish nibble on your skin.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I was doing it this weekend. Sometimes a bigger bluegill would come by and peck a little harder than others, but I think I got my money's worth. $0.00


Cody C


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Lead based paint?
> 
> Im sure its not illegal to sit in the water and let fish nibble on your skin.


Not old enough for lead based paint. Leaded gasoline either. Maybe it's the ethanol getting to me.
It's just crazy what's illegal nowadays. If you want to pay the Asia lady to dunk your feet in an aquarium with minnows, go ahead. There shouldn't be laws against something so dumb. There's much bigger fish to fry.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Do you really want to stick your feet into the same, unsanitary fish tank that some nasty person's feet have been in? MERSA anyone? Bacterial infections? No thank you.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> My Dad used to talk about "red horse" minnows in the creek where he lived. Back in that day boils were common and he said the minnows would clean them out. Probably an extinct species today. He lived on Sandy creek near Sheridan Texas.


The red horse minnow or red shiner is alive and well in Colorado County. In some years they get pumped into the LCRA canals from the river and get so thick you can hardly keep bait for other fish out there. This year the gold shiners are bad. My feet on certain days would kill every fish in that tank.:rotfl:


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

jamisjockey said:


> Do you really want to stick your feet into the same, unsanitary fish tank that some nasty person's feet have been in? MERSA anyone? Bacterial infections? No thank you.


I didn't say it was a good idea. But illegal? C'mon. I've had mersa and its no fun. I certainly wouldn't stick my feet in the tank after anyone else.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

the red horse minnows, i believe are actually red tail shiners. they are abundant in the colorado river. they do like to nibble at your feet, and they also like chopped beef and bacon.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Man years ago I could catch red horse minnow below the addicks dam on buffalo bayou. when the water was low we would drag a seine net and catch quit a few. The pet store would give me a dollar a minnow but only in trade. They would give me 10 dollars for small alligator gar. I got a nice aquarium and a bunch of tropical fish, just selling them red horse minnows and gar. They are some nice looking minnows I have always wanted to go back and try and catch them again.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The red shiners make great aquarium fish. They eat any and everything.


----------

